# Kontaktformular funktioniert nicht



## ciddy77 (21. Jan 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein Kontaktformular und bekomme es nicht zum laufen. Könnte mir evtl. jemand helfen, wenn ich Ihm/Ihr den Code schicke?

Danke und beste Grüße,
Björn


----------



## Marcinek (21. Jan 2012)

Stell dein Code hier rein, dann bestimmt.

Privater Service kostet ;D


----------



## ciddy77 (21. Jan 2012)

```
<div class="grid_7">
            <h2>Kontaktformular</h2>
            <form action="#" id="form1">
              <fieldset>
                <div class="success"> Contact form submitted!<br>
                  <strong>Wir werden uns schnellstmöglich bei Ihnen melden.</strong> </div>
                <label class="name">
                  <input type="text" value="Name:">
                  <span class="error">*Ungültige Eingabe</span> <span class="empty">*Eingabe nötig</span> </label>
                <label class="email">
                  <input type="email" value="Email:">
                  <span class="error">*Ungültige Eingabe</span> <span class="empty">*Eingabe nötig</span> </label>
                <label class="phone">
                  <input type="tel" value="Phone:">
                  <span class="error">*Ungültige Eingabe</span> <span class="empty">*Eingabe nötig</span> </label>
                <label class="message">
                  <textarea>Message</textarea>
                  <span class="error">*Nachricht zu kurz</span> <span class="empty">*Eingabe nötig</span> </label>
                <div class="btns"><a href="#" class="mrk" data-type="reset">clear</a><a href="#" class="mrk" data-type="submit">submit</a></div>
              </fieldset>
            </form>
          </div>
```


----------



## Marcinek (21. Jan 2012)

Wenn da nicht mehr ist, dann fehlt der Code zum abschicken der Mail.


----------



## ARadauer (21. Jan 2012)

Das wird nicht reichen...


----------



## ciddy77 (21. Jan 2012)

```
<?php
        $owner_email = $_POST["owner_email"];
        $headers = 'From:' . $_POST["email"];
        $subject = 'A message from your site visitor ' . $_POST["name"];
        $messageBody = "";
       
        $messageBody .= '<p>Visitor: ' . $_POST["name"] . '</p>' . "\n";
        $messageBody .= '<br>' . "\n";
        $messageBody .= '<p>Email Address: ' . $_POST['email'] . '</p>' . "\n";
        $messageBody .= '<br>' . "\n";
        $messageBody .= '<p>Phone Number: ' . $_POST['phone'] . '</p>' . "\n";
        $messageBody .= '<br>' . "\n";
        $messageBody .= '<p>Message: ' . $_POST['message'] . '</p>' . "\n";
       
        if($_POST["stripHTML"] == 'true'){
                $messageBody = strip_tags($messageBody);
        }
 
        try{
                if(!mail($owner_email, $subject, $messageBody, $headers)){
                        throw new Exception('mail failed');
                }else{
                        echo 'mail sent';
                }
        }catch(Exception $e){
                echo $e->getMessage() ."\n";
        }
?>
```


----------



## Illuvatar (21. Jan 2012)

An alle, die hier gemeckert haben:
In diesem Unterforum ist es ausdrücklich erlaubt, Fragen zu anderen Sprachen als Java zu stellen.

Ob das in einem Java-Forum sinnvoll ist, ist ein anderes Thema. Bei einer Frage wie dieser gehe ich aber mal davon aus, dass sich hier genug Leute finden, die Ahnung von der Materie haben.

@ciddy77
Ist das jetzt dann der komplette Code, der etwas mit dem Thema zu tun hat? Und was ist eigentlich genau das Problem mit diesem Code? "Funktioniert nicht" ist etwas arg wage...


----------

